# Super Size Me - Photo Style



## Azriel (May 20, 2010)

I have a couple ideas I want to bounce off you. Both are thirty day events, that would involve heavy interaction in my blog. Sorta like Super Size me.

1. This one is "simpler". I would basically have a camera glued to me for 30 days and would have to produce photos of every day. Something new of course. Only exception are times and places where I put my gear in jeopardy. Min would be like one lens, one flash min. Camera always has to be within 20 feet of me. My name is Azriel Knight and I call this one "1 Knight Light's 30 days"

2. This one is more involved and would require greater planning. I call it "Fat Fotographer" The basic idea is I keep a log of my weight loss. Specializing in arobic and strength training methods that involve my gear, like "the 5d curls"
(it may go on for more than 30 days....)

Thoughts, comments? How can I make these ideas really sing?


----------

